# How do you carry your Mont Blanc



## Eywleung

I received a Mont Blanc Meisterstuck ballpoint pen as a gift and I would like to make good use of it.

How do you carry your Mont Blanc ball pen with you? Do you keep it in a pen pouch in your briefcase or you wear it in your shirt pocket?

Cheer,
E


----------



## Nokie

If I have one on my person it is always on the inside pocket of my blazer or suit, otherwise it sets in the leather pen sleeve in my briefcase for the best protection. 

Don't put them in shirt pockets anymore after one caught the inside of my coat lapel and got pulled out accidently and almost hit the ground.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Have not had Nokie's experience. Regardless of which pen I have, it is either in a shirt pocket, or if the shirt has no pocket, on the vee-neck.

Dan


----------



## jar

If I am out and about my secretary likely carries them but whenever I need one the Man Servant hands it over. But I only use them to sign. In most cases it is the secretary that writes.


----------



## Snoweagle

I bought the MB one-pen Siena pen pouch for my 161 and it's always in my bag.


----------



## amine




----------



## Nokie

Super sweet! That is what I need.


----------



## UKMike

*How do you carry your Montblanc?* ................ Rarely!


----------



## Kluber

Blazer / suit coat pocket or placed inside a small, pen carrying case in my bag. Sometimes just loosely in my jean or cargo pant's pocket. (Both my MBs are ballpoint, maybe it would be different to me for different pen styles).


----------



## scurfa

I keep mine in a Mont Blanc leather case and in my Barbour brief case.


----------



## Therightadvisor

A pen should never be carried in a shirt pocket nor the outter pocket on a suit jacket.....for the pen's sake, and for your own.


----------



## enraged4

Always in a briefcase!


----------



## D N Ravenna

Therightadvisor said:


> A pen should never be carried in a shirt pocket nor the outter pocket on a suit jacket.....for the pen's sake, and for your own.


Ok, tell me why?

;-)

Dan


----------



## zaxsingh

I have 2 ball-points (a black and a blue ink) and carry one in rotation or whichever I fancy on a particular day in my front shirt pocket. On days I wear a pocket-less shirt or T-shirt, I don't carry the MB. I have a third MB, an extra bold nibbed fountain pen that is only carried (again in the shirt pocket) on days I attend some big meetings or there would be a need to do some formal signing.


----------



## cabfrank

I carried mine in my jeans pocket all the time. My Aurora broke that way, but my Mont Blancs never did. Unfortunately, do to limited finances, and priorities, I've sold my Mont Blancs to buy watches. I hope to get another some day though.


----------



## Bekki Hackett

I have a pouch for my pens but my Mont Blanc is inside the original box inside my pouch. I don't put it in my pocket. Afraid to lose it.


----------



## Therightadvisor

D N Ravenna said:


> Ok, tell me why?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Dan


Happy to explain.

First, this doesn't apply if you wear clothes that are 2 sizes too big for you or haven't updated your wardrobe since your government accounting days back in the 1980s.

Carrying a pen in your outter suit pocket creates a break in your lapel. Again, that's fine if you wear Jos A. Bank suits, but if not, it's a great way to make a $1000+ suit look like it costs $100. Obviously, a pen is a long and straight object. Unless you haven't gone through puberty, a pen is not going to propertly hug your chest. That's why pen pockets are generally much lower on the suit jacket. They align with your waist which is generally more flat (at least for some of us).

Carrying a pen in your shirt pocket is the same problem. It will tug at your shirt placket and make your clothes look too small for you.

Furthermore, as others have mentioned you expose your pen to potential scratches: getting in/out of your car, bending over and dropping it, or similar situations that could occur even from careful use.

I realize at this point many are saying "I could care less about everything you just said." Honestly, that doesn't bother me one bit.

However, I take pride in my appearance and spend additional money to buy nice pens/suits. I'd prefer to feel that money wasn't wasted just to add a small bit of "convenience" in accessing my pen.


----------



## Lothianjavert

I have a 10 pen pen roll so my favorites are always with me (in my purse). I really should reduce it as my daily users are only a couple pens, my 149 OM and a Stipula Etruria 1.1.


----------



## Mike Rivera

I carry all my fountain pens (including a MB 146) in my shirt pocket (not at the same time however :-d . I dress casually at work, so it looks fine and it keeps them handy. The only pen I carry in a pouch or case is a Nakaya as it has no clip. I work in an office and don't abuse the pens, but I don't worry about then either. They were all bought to use and enjoy, not collect.


----------



## cabfrank

I never resort to this, but OMG, LOL!


Therightadvisor said:


> Happy to explain.
> 
> First, this doesn't apply if you wear clothes that are 2 sizes too big for you or haven't updated your wardrobe since your government accounting days back in the 1980s.
> 
> Carrying a pen in your outter suit pocket creates a break in your lapel. Again, that's fine if you wear Jos A. Bank suits, but if not, it's a great way to make a $1000+ suit look like it costs $100. Obviously, a pen is a long and straight object. Unless you haven't gone through puberty, a pen is not going to propertly hug your chest. That's why pen pockets are generally much lower on the suit jacket. They align with your waist which is generally more flat (at least for some of us).
> 
> Carrying a pen in your shirt pocket is the same problem. It will tug at your shirt placket and make your clothes look too small for you.
> 
> Furthermore, as others have mentioned you expose your pen to potential scratches: getting in/out of your car, bending over and dropping it, or similar situations that could occur even from careful use.
> 
> I realize at this point many are saying "I could care less about everything you just said." Honestly, that doesn't bother me one bit.
> 
> However, I take pride in my appearance and spend additional money to buy nice pens/suits. I'd prefer to feel that money wasn't wasted just to add a small bit of "convenience" in accessing my pen.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Therightadvisor said:


> Happy to explain.
> 
> First, this doesn't apply if you wear clothes that are 2 sizes too big for you or haven't updated your wardrobe since your government accounting days back in the 1980s.
> 
> Carrying a pen in your outter suit pocket creates a break in your lapel. Again, that's fine if you wear Jos A. Bank suits, but if not, it's a great way to make a $1000+ suit look like it costs $100. Obviously, a pen is a long and straight object. Unless you haven't gone through puberty, a pen is not going to propertly hug your chest. That's why pen pockets are generally much lower on the suit jacket. They align with your waist which is generally more flat (at least for some of us).
> 
> Carrying a pen in your shirt pocket is the same problem. It will tug at your shirt placket and make your clothes look too small for you.
> 
> Furthermore, as others have mentioned you expose your pen to potential scratches: getting in/out of your car, bending over and dropping it, or similar situations that could occur even from careful use.
> 
> I realize at this point many are saying "I could care less about everything you just said." Honestly, that doesn't bother me one bit.
> 
> However, I take pride in my appearance and spend additional money to buy nice pens/suits. I'd prefer to feel that money wasn't wasted just to add a small bit of "convenience" in accessing my pen.


Well, I had to ask, so perhaps I deserved it. I don't wear suits, so that is not an issue. The couple of sports jackets I own are substantial enough that when the pen is in the inside pocket, no one notices.

As for my shirts, if there is a pocket, the pen goes there. If not, it goes through the buttoned vee-neck part. For the most part, my pens are resin and plastic and do not make much of a fabric movement. In the other part, I don't care what the other person thinks. I've been at this particular location for over eight years and the only thing management looks at are the quality of your shoes and pants. We all adapt to fit our workplace.

Thanks for the explanation!

Dan


----------



## Baric

Same here, my shirt pocket is where I carry a pen on my person. If no shirt pocket, clipped between the top two closed buttons. I haven't worn a suit or a sport coat in more than 10 years. 

I never carry in my pants pocket, even in a sleeve, too much chance of breakage. I will only carry up to a certain size and weight, I don't like a big or heavy pen in my shirt pocket, pulls too much. My larger pens go in a Franklin-Christoph 3 pen case in my bag. At my desk, that case is usually out and open, with my favored M800 right next to my keyboard.


----------



## sam.p

I carry mine in my shirt pocket. It is a writing instrument and I use it regularly throughout the day.

sam


----------



## hourhand

I have a MB for daily use. That's helpful because I don't take care as much as about my collected pens. If you like MB, buy an affordable one too for daily use!


----------



## MrCCartel

Though I do keep a Mont Blanc in my bag. I ALWAYS have one in my shirt pocket.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therightadvisor

MrCCartel said:


> Though I do keep a Mont Blanc in my bag. I ALWAYS have one in my shirt pocket.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see that you don't take style tips from Sportscenter. Most people don't realize that your square and your tie shouldn't match.

Side note: are those Charles Tyrwhitt dress shirts? The patterns look identical to a few shirts I considered buying.


----------



## MrCCartel

Therightadvisor said:


> Good to see that you don't take style tips from Sportscenter. Most people don't realize that your square and your tie shouldn't match.
> 
> Side note: are those Charles Tyrwhitt dress shirts? The patterns look identical to a few shirts I considered buying.


Yes I agree. A true gentlemans tie and pocket square NEVER match.

Also great eye on the brand name!!!!!! I have several shirts and ties by them. The shirts are very good for the money I think. And the regular ties are just ok. But the hand made ones are very nice!!! These are the ones you see in the pics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G. I.

I carry them in bullet belts, Mexican style.


----------



## samsam1

Either in my jeans pocket or, shirts pocket or my suits INSIDE pocket.

Never like this (just an IG pic)


----------



## MrCCartel

samsam1 said:


> Either in my jeans pocket or, shirts pocket or my suits INSIDE pocket.


Yes, I actually do the same. I carry a Meisterstück 146 in my breast pocket and a starwalker in my suit inside pocket. Carrying 2 fountain pens just seems practical.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

To the extent, of course, that carrying $600 worth of pens can be considered practical. :-d


MrCCartel said:


> Yes, I actually do the same. I carry a Meisterstück 146 in my breast pocket and a starwalker in my suit inside pocket. Carrying 2 fountain pens just seems practical.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCCartel

cabfrank said:


> To the extent, of course, that carrying $600 worth of pens can be considered practical. :-d


Yea I know I might as well carry a pocket protector cuz only nerds need more than 1 writing instrument. But if you want to get technical it's $1170 in pens.

I like to have 2 different ink colors on me and any one time and to me it's no different than having a $1200 watch on. Watches and pens can both be utilitarian works of art. Which is prob the reason I love them both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hourhand

Some weeks ago I got a MB on ebay for a bargain. It's a nice vintage MBI leave in my car.


----------



## cabfrank

I had a few Mont Blancs years ago (sold them to buy watches ;-)). I figured I was a little low on price, but I didn't realize I was low by almost 50%!


MrCCartel said:


> Yea I know I might as well carry a pocket protector cuz only nerds need more than 1 writing instrument. But if you want to get technical it's $1170 in pens.
> 
> I like to have 2 different ink colors on me and any one time and to me it's no different than having a $1200 watch on. Watches and pens can both be utilitarian works of art. Which is prob the reason I love them both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCCartel

cabfrank said:


> I had a few Mont Blancs years ago (sold them to buy watches ;-)). I figured I was a little low on price, but I didn't realize I was low by almost 50%!


No big deal. What did it to me was last year for the 90 year Anniversary of the Meisterstück. They released it with Rose gold Accents and a solid rose gold Nib with the limited "90" engraving. I was so excited as I LOVE rose gold I drove to my nearest MB dealer and paid the $705 for one pen. :-/. It sure is a beautiful piece tho.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Well, my Montblancs don't get very much pocket time, in fact they ..... about that constantly. But the pens that do rate pocket time ride in my shirt breast pocket. Its been a year or three since any of them got to go out and play so I just may have to ink one up and let it gambol awhile. The question is which one?


----------



## cabfrank

For $705, it better be beautiful!


----------



## El-Bonedeedo

D N Ravenna said:


> Well, I had to ask, so perhaps I deserved it. I don't wear suits, so that is not an issue. The couple of sports jackets I own are substantial enough that when the pen is in the inside pocket, no one notices.
> 
> As for my shirts, if there is a pocket, the pen goes there. If not, it goes through the buttoned vee-neck part. For the most part, my pens are resin and plastic and do not make much of a fabric movement. In the other part, I don't care what the other person thinks. I've been at this particular location for over eight years and the only thing management looks at are the quality of your shoes and pants. We all adapt to fit our workplace.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation!
> 
> Dan


Same here. If I'm wearing a blazer, sport coat or suit, it goes in the inside pocket (most of my coats has a narrow pocket dedicated to a pen). If just a shirt, in the buttoned V or if a shirt pocket in the pocket. I rarely keep it in my briefcase - it needs to be close at hand.


----------



## nek

I use a MB Pen Case (Sienna 3 pen case) which I keep in my brief case and take out when I need to use my pens. I don't clip pens in my shirt pocket or suit jacket.


----------



## MrCCartel

El-Bonedeedo said:


> Same here. If I'm wearing a blazer, sport coat or suit, it goes in the inside pocket (most of my coats has a narrow pocket dedicated to a pen). If just a shirt, in the buttoned V or if a shirt pocket in the pocket. I rarely keep it in my briefcase - it needs to be close at hand.


I agree. Mine are either in my shirt pocket or clipped to my t-shirt or sweater neck. They need to be readily available to use. Even a $1000 pen is made to be used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

Now I just carry both my MBs in its respective carrying 1-pen cases. It protects your pens, remains stylish while carrying around and looks good!


----------



## Vegas863

MrCCartel said:


> No big deal. What did it to me was last year for the 90 year Anniversary of the Meisterstück. They released it with Rose gold Accents and a solid rose gold Nib with the limited "90" engraving. I was so excited as I LOVE rose gold I drove to my nearest MB dealer and paid the $705 for one pen. :-/. It sure is a beautiful piece tho.
> 
> View attachment 3391986
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impressive penmenship!


----------



## cdcastillo

I know the OP asked his/her question almost a year ago, but since there are still people answering, here are my 2 cents:

I only have 3 MB pens: a Meisterstück Edgar Allan Poe limited edition, a Daniel Defoe limited edition and a humble Starwalker black metal. All of them fountain pens, and I normally wear only one of them at a time. When I'm wearing my white coat, the pen goes in the outside upper pocket (most of my coats have a special pen-pocket next to the "normal" upper pocket) to be ready to sign forms, write down notes or orders on the medical file of my patients.

If I'm not wearing my coat, any of the pens go in my shirt pocket. If the shirt does not have a pocket, I do not take any of the special editions and only carry my starwalker, since sometimes go near the neck of the shirt or in my pants pocket.



D N Ravenna said:


> Have not had Nokie's experience. Regardless of which pen I have, it is either in a shirt pocket, or if the shirt has no pocket, on the vee-neck.
> 
> Me too! Pens too expensive to use should not be bought in the first place.
> 
> Dan





Mike Rivera said:


> I carry all my fountain pens (including a MB 146) in my shirt pocket (not at the same time however :-d . I dress casually at work, so it looks fine and it keeps them handy. The only pen I carry in a pouch or case is a Nakaya as it has no clip. I work in an office and don't abuse the pens, but I don't worry about then either. They were all bought to use and enjoy, not collect.


Same thought here, I bought my special editions to use and enjoy!


----------



## Seibei




----------



## russpoz

I keep my Meisterstuk in my shirt or vest pocket always.

You spend as much as you do on a Mont Blanc for two reasons (in my opinion)

1. To get comments on it - shirt pocket, more visible, more comments. 

2. More importantly, to USE. It's way easier access in the shirt pocket, i would go nuts if i had to go into my bag every time I had to write something down.


----------



## MrCCartel

russpoz said:


> I keep my Meisterstuk in my shirt or vest pocket always.
> 
> You spend as much as you do on a Mont Blanc for two reasons (in my opinion)
> 
> 1. To get comments on it - shirt pocket, more visible, more comments.
> 
> 2. More importantly, to USE. It's way easier access in the shirt pocket, i would go nuts if i had to go into my bag every time I had to write something down.


Meisterstück*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironmarshal

I always carry mine in a 2 pen leather pouch. One fountain pen and a rollerball in case the fountain pen runs out of ink.


----------



## Liquid360

I adore montblanc pens... Were I a wealthy man I'd have a serious collection. I've been lusting after the Einstein model.









- N8


----------



## Liquid360

Curious... How long have you been collecting those?



amine said:


>


- N8


----------



## kms899

I purchased their very own mont blanc leather pouch for my le grand diamond.


----------



## TheLuxuryChamber

Definitely Pen Pouch, you can get some nice customized ones from leatherology.com for cheap


----------



## YMark

Therightadvisor said:


> Happy to explain.
> 
> First, this doesn't apply if you wear clothes that are 2 sizes too big for you or haven't updated your wardrobe since your government accounting days back in the 1980s.
> 
> Carrying a pen in your outter suit pocket creates a break in your lapel. Again, that's fine if you wear Jos A. Bank suits, but if not, it's a great way to make a $1000+ suit look like it costs $100. Obviously, a pen is a long and straight object. Unless you haven't gone through puberty, a pen is not going to propertly hug your chest. That's why pen pockets are generally much lower on the suit jacket. They align with your waist which is generally more flat (at least for some of us).
> 
> Carrying a pen in your shirt pocket is the same problem. It will tug at your shirt placket and make your clothes look too small for you.
> 
> Furthermore, as others have mentioned you expose your pen to potential scratches: getting in/out of your car, bending over and dropping it, or similar situations that could occur even from careful use.
> 
> I realize at this point many are saying "I could care less about everything you just said." Honestly, that doesn't bother me one bit.
> 
> However, I take pride in my appearance and spend additional money to buy nice pens/suits. I'd prefer to feel that money wasn't wasted just to add a small bit of "convenience" in accessing my pen.


I assure you, Therightadvisor doesn't wear a phone on his belt either. 

I agree with all he said.


----------



## sptfire10

Recommend the Franklin Christoph Penvelope 2. I've carried my MB and others in it everyday for the last few years. The leather has held up beautifully and none of the pens has ever been scratched. The second slot and the larger front slot are usually filled too.


----------



## marcmc

Mine sits in the pen slot of my Tumi backpack along with highlighters and a couple of spare nondescript pens to loan to people.


----------



## CaptainCustard

Ballpoint in my suit inside pocket, decent FP in a case in my briefcase. 

Never in a shirt pocket - Im not Dilbert. 

Sadly these days more and more I reach for an Apple ipad pro and stylus in most meetings.


----------



## rr82

Eywleung said:


> I received a Mont Blanc Meisterstuck ballpoint pen as a gift and I would like to make good use of it.
> 
> How do you carry your Mont Blanc ball pen with you? Do you keep it in a pen pouch in your briefcase or you wear it in your shirt pocket?
> 
> Cheer,
> E


Always on the blazer pocket. If not wearing a blazer, then I see if it stays secure in the shirt pocket, but that is always a risk for getting thrown out.


----------

